# Ken's Fish



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Has anyone ordered food from Ken's Fish in the U.S. lately. He has been in business a long time and always been a very reliable source of all aquarium products. We placed an order for food just before Christmas and received our order promptly without problems. We put in another order a month ago and have had no communication regarding that order  I have tried to contact him by e-mails, texts and phone and have had no response...wondering what is happening...is he ill  I keep getting electronic notices from Ken's fish re. new products, but obviously they are "pre-programmed". If anyone can enlighten me in any way I would appreciate it as his food is very good and reasonably priced (even with our weak dollar)...My plecos in particular go nuts for his food. I am running short and haven't found another food that the carnivores enjoy as much as his sinking mini pellets .....HELP !!!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Like you I have had great expriences ordering their beef heart and earth worm pellets and service has been great. I haven't ordered lately because they went to to 'mini beef heart pellets' so am waiting for them to resume production of the ones I am looking for. Meanwhile I placed an order with Dan's black worms for beef heart pellets. Wil let you know if they are a good alternative


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

josephl said:


> Like you I have had great expriences ordering their beef heart and earth worm pellets and service has been great. I haven't ordered lately because they went to to 'mini beef heart pellets' so am waiting for them to resume production of the ones I am looking for. Meanwhile I placed an order with Dan's black worms for beef heart pellets. Wil let you know if they are a good alternative


Thanks....my plecos love the mini pellets. I use a mixture of 2-beef heart, 2-earthworm, 1-spirulina, and 1-veggie....recommended to us by davej  Please let me know how the beef heart pellets from Dan's are. Thanks again.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

josephl said:


> Like you I have had great expriences ordering their beef heart and earth worm pellets and service has been great. I haven't ordered lately because they went to to 'mini beef heart pellets' so am waiting for them to resume production of the ones I am looking for. Meanwhile I placed an order with Dan's black worms for beef heart pellets. Wil let you know if they are a good alternative


Have you received your food yet ? I'm getting a bit low and starting to panic as my plecos LOVE Kens mini pellets


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

I ordered some hikari from him on the 22nd of jan. Arrived on the 28th


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

guppygeorge said:


> Have you received your food yet ? I'm getting a bit low and starting to panic as my plecos LOVE Kens mini pellets


Yes they got here fairly quickly and painlessly. Fish don't seem to be too picky differentiating between Ken's pellets and Dan's pellets


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

george, did you ever get your order?


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

cpat83 said:


> george, did you ever get your order?


 Crazy, but I just got a call from my bro-in-law in Ferndale and the order has arrived Still have no idea what is in the order. I will get down and pick it up within the next two weeks and let you know if the order is complete  I have tried contacting Ken via e-mail and phone but still no replies. At least the last time I phoned the answer machine came on instead of "mailbox full". I will post further info on this thread when more info is available :lol:


----------

